# Call Placement



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Someone share where he places his call it was differant than how I do it..so lets find out where you place yours.

Beside you

Out in front of you less than 30 yards

Out in front of you more than 30 yards

Off to the side less than 30 yards

Off to the side more than 30 yards

Behind you less than 30 yards

Behind you more than 30 yards

Above you in a tree, on a post, or hanging from a sky hook


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I normally put it out front of me about 30-40 yards, up wind, and usually up in some brush, from a limb, etc. One thing I don't like, is to be directly behind the call. I don't want the coyote coming in, getting fixated on the call, and seeing me behind it.

This weekend I hunted with another guy. It was the first time I had hunted with another guy with a rifle (usually its 1 rifle, 1 shotgun, and usually at night.). Anyway - we were about 60 yards apart, with the call directly between us for the most part. It worked really well except for one stand where the coyote ended up between the two of us in a clay pit and we had no shot without shooting each other.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shooting towards each other is...not a good idea. I generally set it out in front also. However when turkey hunting we often set the shooter out in front by about at least 30 yards. That way when the bird comes in and hangs up he might have a shot.

So I am thinking that perhaps behind and off to one side might be a better solution ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

> [/This weekend I hunted with another guy. It was the first time I had hunted with another guy with a rifle (usually its 1 rifle, 1 shotgun, and usually at night.). Anyway - we were about 60 yards apart, with the call directly between us for the most part. It worked really well except for one stand where the coyote ended up between the two of us in a clay pit and we had no shot without shooting each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Ditto on what Chris stated, about 30 yards in front and just upwind. To explain: a circling yote that gets close enough to the call will still be upwind from my position. I love the theory, and have hunted like that since getting into electronics. I can't stress how important it is to observe everything that is going around or near your set-up area. Your area, being what you can see. A few days ago, I called an old male in from behind me. He came up fairly close, how close? I don't know. I knew something was back there, but movement on my part would have just lit his fire. How did I know? A circling crow, diving and making a racket everytime it circled behind my hiding place under a bush. I stayed put and waited him out, 5 minutes, he came out to my right and tried to sneak out and around me. He gave me an open shot at 180 and I abliged. Right there, on that set, the caller was just upwind enough, that he didn't get into my scent cone. Had he picked up on me, I would have never seen him.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Being here in Texas I have the caller on top of my rig at night and 30 yards or so up wind of me in the daytime or at a cross wind.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an idea of setting it off to the side and try that for awhile. Maybe as I walk in setting it down and walk on another 50 yards or so.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been setting mine out at about 50 to 100 yds, is that too far?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> I have been setting mine out at about 50 to 100 yds, is that too far?


Maybe a little. It's more than I would go, because if a yote hold up at 90yds out you now have a minimum 140 to 190 yd shot and I've ad them stop alot further than that. Although you are there and have to use your judgement.


----------



## Foxpro (Mar 3, 2010)

i have been setting mine to the side, just because of cover. Doesn't make it right. It just is what it is. I have killed 2 yotes on 4 tries that way. Worked for me, but will probably heed the advice of others here and put out in front more often.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hand call in my pocket and when I'm using an e-call, I keep it right between my feet. Since I'm hide hunt'in most of the time with a .22lr I want critters in nice and close---noth'in over 30 yards. Besides---its part of the thrill of predator hunt'in when you have a coyote or fox jump into the same sage bush your sett'in in.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hand call in my pocket and when I'm using an e-call, I keep it right between my feet. Since I'm hide hunt'in most of the time with a .22lr I want critters in nice and close---noth'in over 30 yards. Besides---its part of the thrill of predator hunt'in when you have a coyote or fox jump into the same sage bush your sett'in in.lol.


 My kinda hunting.


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Been placing mine about 30yards out.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm no rule of thumb for coyotes, but I tend to be 30-50 yards downwind, then off to the side. Dead down-wind of the caller I like free of my scent. I figure if they get down-wind of the sound, they don't have their nose on me. Course one side is loaded with scent, but I expect the yotes to come from some structure I'm calling. I try to sit away from that winded side. Dosen't much depend on vantage and the particular set-up?

For Fox it's easy, 25 yards down-wind and 20 yards off to the side. They'll stand for an oil painting or a bang, whichever comes first. RS, NattyB


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I place the call in my mouth....









I might buy an e-call this year though.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I usually put it at about 100 yards, but after reading some comments here it makes more sens to put it closer. I'll try this next time I'm out

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I set up just like NattyB's setup....


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I usually put the call and decoy out about 30yds. My remote doesn't work much past that. Terrain, cover and wind decide where I sit behind the the call.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but on a related note do any of you use any cover scents on or near your decoy (if you have one), such as fox urine, to be used as an attractant? I've never tried it, but by the same token am somewhat of a newb when it comes to varmint/predator hunting. Thinking of trying this idea this winter unless you guys have a convincing reason not to.
Would be nice to find a bottled scent called "freshly killed/bloody cottontail".


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

50 yards in front of me with a cross wind and the sun at my back if I can.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

75 in front and about the same to either left or right depending on wind. I place it where they have to come across my field of view to get to it. Never upwind or downwind, but thats not to say it wont work--just dont want them coming further from behind me if I was facing the wind with the caller in front. Not much on sun or the like, however i always have something behind me for cover and to shade me if at all possible.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Leadhead, I'm not an authority on coyotes, only killed a few. However, on fox I use urine about 5 yards downwind of call. As the fox gets downwind and closes on call, I shut the call off and let it's nose take over. I've killed a bunch sniffing the urine. I have used decoys for fox, but I'd rather use urine. Keep a tight lid on it. 
RS, NattyB


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> 50 yards in front of me with a cross wind and the sun at my back if I can.


Me as well. The 50 is pretty much a minimum unless I'm in some thick stuff that won't allow the remote to reach that far.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

When I have a choice, the call sets 30 yards or so cross-wind, with speaker pointing down wind. I think the absolute worst placement is when a guy has the speaker behind him where he can't see it.


----------

